# There's more ways to spend money than knives



## Kgp (Jul 9, 2020)

Entering phase 10 of midlife crisis


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2020)

Horses. A very efficeint way to dispose of spare cash. Even if you don't have spare cash.

My wife's view is that one should get their children interested in horses. Then they will never have enough money for drugs.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice Car BTW. Is it a '69 Camaro? Looks to be in great condition.

Is the engine stock? Have you dynoed it? The 302 was apparently a fair bit overpowered compared to spec.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 9, 2020)

The car + a garage with a lift, tire changer, balancer, etc. is a great way to spend knife money!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hah the classic car. My midlife crisis has a name.... Moby


----------



## Kgp (Jul 9, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Nice Car BTW. Is it a '69 Camaro? Looks to be in great condition.
> 
> Is the engine stock? Have you dynoed it? The 302 was apparently a fair bit overpowered compared to spec.


its correct DZ block built to spec But not original. Pick it up tomorrow. Sold 70 Chevelle SS so had to fill the gap.


----------



## Kgp (Jul 9, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> The car + a garage with a lift, tire changer, balancer, etc. is a great way to spend knife money!


I’m buying it from good friend who’s general manager of large car dealership. wish I had a lift. Maybe if I sold some knives....


----------



## Kgp (Jul 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Hah the classic car. My midlife crisis has a name.... Moby


Don’t stop with one! I’ve got five.


----------



## Kgp (Jul 9, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Horses. A very efficeint way to dispose of spare cash. Even if you don't have spare cash.
> 
> My wife's view is that one should get their children interested in horses. Then they will never have enough money for drugs.


I’ve had friends go down that road. Makes sense for Amish and cowboys, and I’m neither. But if my kids would have been into it, probably would have done it.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 9, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Hah the classic car. My midlife crisis has a name.... Moby


Very suitable, since most think Porsche owners are diks 



(I have an '87)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 9, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Very suitable, since most think Porsche owners are diks
> 
> 
> 
> (I have an '87)


Only the water cooled Porsche owners


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2020)

Kgp said:


> I’ve had friends go down that road. Makes sense for Amish and cowboys, and I’m neither. But if my kids would have been into it, probably would have done it.


Exactly what happened to me. Only horses I ride are made from aluminium and carbon fibre.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 10, 2020)

Holy krap. That a real 69 z28? Damn. Thats my favorite all time American muscle car. By a mile. I would give up all knives and suffer the rest of my life with scissors for a car like that.

I picture my mid-life crises a bit more economical. Congrats.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Aug 15, 2020)

Love old Porsches. Lottery win dream car is a Singer.


----------



## McMan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kgp said:


> Entering phase 10 of midlife crisis
> 
> View attachment 86639
> View attachment 86640
> View attachment 86641


Phase 10 looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Kgp (Aug 15, 2020)

McMan said:


> Phase 10 looks like a lot of fun!


So were the first nine!

Here's the list, going back 20 years:
1982 Corvette
1999 Corvette
1964 Corvette
2004 Corvette
1972 Corvette
1969 Corvette
1966 GTO
1973 Jaguar XKE
1970 Chevelle SS
2007 Corvette
1969 Z/28

Guess that's 11.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 15, 2020)

Here is the magnitude of my madness. I bought a smart reel. It has electronic braking! My fishing addiction is in full swing.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 15, 2020)

All I know is knives are waaaaay cheaper, safer, and easier to store than motorcycles.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 16, 2020)

Carlo said:


> All I know is knives are waaaaay cheaper, safer, and easier to store than motorcycles.


 True. I have a tiger 800xc I plan on riding to Vancouver once the pandemic is done *****-slapping us


----------



## daveb (Aug 16, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Horses. A very efficeint way to dispose of spare cash. Even if you don't have spare cash.
> 
> My wife's view is that one should get their children interested in horses. Then they will never have enough money for drugs.



It wasn't very long ago that most people had horses and only rich people had cars.

Now most everyone has cars and only the rich have horses.

Nemo - have you been holding out on us?


----------



## Twigg (Aug 17, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Horses. A very efficeint way to dispose of spare cash. Even if you don't have spare cash.
> 
> My wife's view is that one should get their children interested in horses. Then they will never have enough money for drugs.


I went through a horse phase for about 10 years. Had several beautiful Arabians at one point and did a little breeding. Was super expensive, but I really enjoyed them. Eventually I moved on. I don't see moving on from knives as they, in one form or another, have been an interest for over 30 years. Currently 2 years into cycling, had to quit running as much because of impact. Wondering what will come next...


----------



## Kgp (Aug 17, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I went through a horse phase for about 10 years. Had several beautiful Arabians at one point and did a little breeding. Was super expensive, but I really enjoyed them. Eventually I moved on. I don't see moving on from knives as they, in one form or another, have been an interest for over 30 years. Currently 2 years into cycling, had to quit running as much because of impact. Wondering what will come next...


Guns, cars, collectible pool cues? Lots of choices!


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2020)

This is my midlife crisis solution. My wife approved - she figured that a girlfriend would cost more even in a short run


----------



## Kgp (Aug 17, 2020)

Matus said:


> This is my midlife crisis solution. My wife approved - she figured that a girlfriend would cost more even in a short run
> 
> View attachment 90743


Supra?


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2020)

Kgp said:


> Supra?



Nope, just a GT86. But it really is a fun car - even with an AT and only 200ps

The perfect car would have been be Alpine A110, but that costs double.


----------



## daveb (Aug 17, 2020)

Matus said:


> This is my midlife crisis solution. My wife approved - she figured that a girlfriend would cost more even in a short run



Girlfriends are a lot cheaper than wives. Unless of course you already have a wife


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2020)

daveb said:


> Girlfriends are a lot cheaper than wives. Unless of course you already have a wife



Now you tell me ...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Matus said:


> Alpine A110,.


I could go for that too, especially if it was the SportsX concept rally car version.


----------



## Matus (Aug 17, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I could go for that too, especially if it was the SportsX concept rally car version.


That would be something ...


----------



## naader (Sep 4, 2020)

Kgp said:


> Entering phase 10 of midlife crisis


I felt a similar kinda way when I discovered natural stones


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

My old age crisis. Both our families live other
side of island so over the Pali often coming back H3 at night. She doesn't like to drive at 
night esp. over mountain range. Sometimes in the rain. So she didn't mind my change of vehicles.

So got higher up than my hot rod Honda, 4 wheel drive excellent in the rain 2016 Subaru
Forrester with a fun to drive 6-speed manual.
It is the best trans for the 2.5L boxer engine.

Was lucky to find it later model Subaru forrester manuals are hard to find. They are no longer available in USA. Plenty CVT autos for sale, no manuals. Personally think most SUV 
are chick cars only respectable male SUV
is Toyota 4Runner. I had noticed those & Subarus over the mountains quite a bit.
Plan to keep this SUV for a long time.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

Kgp said:


> its correct DZ block built to spec But not original. Pick it up tomorrow. Sold 70 Chevelle SS so had to fill the gap.



Like the early Chevelle


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

Matus said:


> This is my midlife crisis solution. My wife approved - she figured that a girlfriend would cost more even in a short run
> 
> View attachment 90743



That's a fun to drive car same as Subaru BRZ. They get knocked for HP, but who needs expensive cars that go 180+ mph. Parts cost a fortune. First time saw Subaru BRZ thought damn that's a nice looking sports car.

Same 6speed I have 2L mine 2.5L


----------



## Matus (Jul 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> That's a fun to drive car same as Subaru BRZ. They get knocked for HP, but who needs expensive cars that go 180+ mph. Parts cost a fortune. First time saw Subaru BRZ thought damn that's a nice looking sports car.
> 
> Same 6speed I have 2L mine 2.5L



Yep, I totally agree. People want this and that and then shrug their shoulders and say ... That is way too expensive. The only thing Subaru/Toyota could have done differently is to even out that torque dip. It is actually really noticeable. I don't have the funds now, but I would actually love to get the car re-programmed with new electronics and UEL downpipe (is tha the correct term) to get a few more HP in low and mid range. But it is not a must.

Did you get the new one with 2.4 engine? Is it even out yet?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

No mine is the 2.5L Forrester above.
I got the red shift knob same they use on BRZ
& Turbo WRX. Had a grey shift knob wanted a red  one. The SUV is dark flake grey
I'm a senior my motorcycle & sports car days 
are over but love manuals. Computer CVT trans
suck always searching for gas mileage. The manual has the power when you need it like 
merging on freeway. Plus like the engaged feeling of driving a car.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Very suitable, since most think Porsche owners are diks
> 
> 
> 
> (I have an '87)



People who think 87 air cooled Porsche owners
are diks are idiots.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 28, 2021)

Those Forresters are great cars, and pretty solid, at some point I had a look at one but bought something else. In Austria you see heaps of those, which usually is a good sign for 4x4 capabilities. Eventually, a few cars later, I got a 4x4, though not for off road, and I loved the 'on rails' feeling accelerating out of corners...(Audi S6).

A bad knee makes me drive an automatic, which is always too slow for my taste (did I say that I have little patience?) although the manual setting in the current car is nice (but for the fact that is downshifts automatically).

Oh , eeh , Keith, you don't need a car with 180mph top end, but it's so much fun  especially on the Autobahn.


----------



## krx927 (Jul 28, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> .......
> Oh , eeh , Keith, you don't need a car with 180mph top end, but it's so much fun  especially on the Autobahn.



I second that.

Sorry for the bad picture, I could not hold my hand steady.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

Reminds me of that old Eagles song

My Maserati does 185 lost my license, now I don't drive.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 28, 2021)

The only thing out of whack in that pic is the indicator light....hope it does not mean there was any traffic, I'm no saint (not by far) in traffic but IME doing anything over 200-220 km/h requires three lanes and only few cars in the right lane OR two lanes and hardly any cars....doing 300 with a need to make clear you're coming requires balls bigger than mine.


----------



## matchplay18 (Jul 28, 2021)

Question is no matter what it is can we afford out passion??


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 28, 2021)

if it's a true passion there is a way to make it affordable


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

The cheapest seat of your pants speed is twist
of the wrist on a Yamaha R1


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> The cheapest seat of your pants speed is twist
> of the wrist on a Yamaha R1


for sure, I had the brains to give up bikes as everything pointed at the certainty of an untimely death..... faster, faster....(recall doing 270 just to see if a friends bike would really do it, as a 17 year old...driving is only allowed with 18 over here)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah gave up motorcycles road them from 12 years old till late 60's had a close call with a Mercedes SUV turned left right in front of me
Lucky was approaching intersection at low speed. Liked sport bikes.

Is your Audi S6 the V8 or the turbo 6? In those 
cars automatics are good, but expensive. Does
It come with paddle shifters? 

Cars these days different modes pick whatever you want. When test driving cars over Pali hwy. mountain past would push the sport mode button. Then found 2016 manual Forrester 38,000 mi. Got it 14K changed all the fluids & put new tires on it. Like the alloy wheels easy to clean & polish.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Reminds me of that old Eagles song
> 
> My Maserati does 185 lost my license, now I don't drive.



Actually, that's a Joe Walsh song, but as a member of the Eagles, he sometimes performs it with them. Great song!


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeah gave up motorcycles road them from 12 years old till late 60's had a close call with a Mercedes SUV turned left right in front of me
> Lucky was approaching intersection at low speed. Liked sport bikes.
> 
> Is your Audi S6 the V8 or the turbo 6? In those
> ...



The S6 was a naturally breathing 4.2 V8, I almost got the V10 after that but that has the drawback of requiring to floor it for a prolonged period like weekly or the carbon buildup in the valves gets in the way (each and every repair on those cars is expensive), mine did not have flappy paddle gearbox but a sequential gearbox. My current car has paddle shifters and a seq gearbox that actually works quite well with it,
I downsized to four cylinder turbo charged 2 liter with 250hp and enough torque to be a nice drive, the half ton weight difference makes it almost as fast but the pull from the V8 at high speed was addictive.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2021)

Kgp said:


> So were the first nine!
> 
> Here's the list, going back 20 years:
> 1982 Corvette
> ...



That's quite a list.

Stingray corvette 1964 sweet with the fuel injection option 

Early 2000 corvettes you can get good looking
excellent sports cars for cheap.

1966 GTO love the stance of that car. 

Couple of my buddies have 1969 Camero 

First time saw a XKE was early 1960's 
Our near neighbor & some relation the son
set up football goalpost & was always kicking
field goals. He went to the pro NFL bought 
a Jaguar XKE those are beautiful cars. Early 1970's had the V12 engine. Would love to row the gears in one of those. Not pay for upkeep
though 

In late 1980's my younger brother got hooked
on Alfa Romero's. He restored marks from 1950' , 60's, & early 70's. Back then could get
Alfa's for dirt cheap. Got some that needed 
work for under 500 dollars. My cousin was a master welder at Newport News Shipyard

Taught my brother how to fix rust with welded 
steel. He rebuilt the engines everything except 
seats had guys to do good job very reasonable
price. He is in electric trade & plays music.
You can't get Alfa's in any condition for cheap anymore.

My Nephew his farther was a car guy those two boys were rebuilding engines in early teens
His beautiful early 1970's Alfa my brother restored


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 31, 2021)

This is 1973 Alfa GTV 2000
Double overhead cam 2L engine. 5-speed manual transmission.

These cars restored go for between 60-70 thousand dollars now days. One of nicest
body style of early Alfa. Even the 80's Alfa don't
Pull that coin.

There is something elemental to driving a raw
vintage sports car. Ferrari, air cooled Porsche, 
Stingray Corvettes, Alfa Romeo the list goes on. Beautiful bodywork, pushing the rpm with
a manual gearbox. 

There aren't that many actively driven. And they are very cool cars.


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 1, 2021)

My best mate had an eighties GTV 6 (different model, the one you show is even cooler) in the late eighties, already restored (at that point in time meaning rust cut out from about every body panel), at the time the Autobahn on the left Rhine bank was recently constructed and roads open with not much traffic. We headed out for a skiing trip leaving like 8 in the morning and we were skiing in the afternoon, there was hardly a car on the road and the only stops we made were for fuel....what a sweet car that was, passing cars like they were trees, that car is hungry for speed and eager to accelerate...the Alfa GTV is


----------

